# Any success stories?



## Matilda Snowflake (Jul 5, 2016)

Is it just me or... are there actually any success stories for us over 40s?  Every now and then I drop by here and hope to see a happy ending for someone in the same situation as me.  So far, I don't think I've seen any..ever..anywhere in the web.  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places or just don't see such stories even when they are there.  Or maybe there just aren't any.    My situation: 42 years old, one perfect natural pregnancy at 35.  I'd like to try OE IVF but have lots of worries as it seems like such a drastic treatment for our bodies (I couldn't do natural cycle).  I think the odds for life birth are also very low, right?  Are they about 2-5% - something like that?  In my country they don't tell the odds.  So far, I've only had hormones checked (some months ago) and haven't decided yet whether to go ahead or not.  If the odds were great, of course I would.  But it seems almost impossible and no happy stories anywhere.    Also, I've never gone through MC and worry mainly about the physical side of it, how terribly painful it can be physically.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Matilda
sorry you're having a difficult time. Don't give up - there are lots of success stories for over 40s - just not always with OE! 
Try the OE over 45 thread.
Also look at Fabulous 40s - what to do after a BFN - lots of success stories on there, although lots of women have turned to DE. There's also success on 0ver 50s thread - but again DE. 
I think you still have a chance at 42, but obviously the odds with OE are quite low, but you need to decide whether you want to give it a go with OE first. If you decide to move to DE, you have much higher odds.
I was 45 when went for tx as single woman as no luck meeting my special man. Went straight to DE as the odds were about 5% with OE and as funding it myself, couldn't afford to keep trying with low success. Had 2 attempts at LWC  - one fresh, one FET with DD and got BFNs. Changed to CARE Sheffield - highly recommend them - and had fresh transfer with DD - resulted in DS July 14 at age of 47 and had 3 frosties. Tried again this year for sibling and have recently given birth to DD (as a result of FET) at age of 49. I even have 2 frosties in storage.
So I am happy with my decision to go to DE - have a lovely family I never thought I'd get.
So go for it!
Deb


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Depends on your hormone levels and amh (egg reserve) some have great levels well into forties and others nosedive much younger so go according to that without comparing yourself to the wider community as we all discover this is a very individual journey.


----------



## Matilda Snowflake (Jul 5, 2016)

My doctor said that it's not just the hormones (mine are good) because as we get older our eggs will be bad quality no matter what.  They age with us and time will damage them.  That's why it would mean so much to me to read loads of stories with happy endings.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Matilda
You can get the happy ending - just might not be in the way you want. 
When you see about live births, not sure whether this relates to own eggs or DE. 
The risks of miscarriage over 45 are about 50% with OE, but this reduces with DE.
You just need to decide what you want to do.
I'm very happy with my decision to go to DE but you need to be comfortable with this.
Deb


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Matilda

have a look here:

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-over-40

Also begin your research on DE

good luck 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had 9 fertility treatments in total over a 6 year period from IUI to ICSI.  Had my first son age 39 in 2013 after 4 attempts at ICSI but successful on our first attempt in the U.K.  We live in the Middle East.  Had my last attempt this year implanting two fresh 5-day blasts and my last frozen one from my son's batch.  Clinic not happy to implant 3 even though I am eligible because of my age but due to previous miscarriages and numerous negative PT results, I just wanted to go for it.  I'm now 12-weeks pregnant and I had a very successful NT scan.  My Saudi Bly worry now is giving birth prematurely at 26 weeks again!!!  Morale of the story don't give up on your dreams.  It's not easy but it can happen.  Good luck everyone over 40 on this journey.


----------

